# Is it okay to limit puppy's water?



## videochicke (Dec 29, 2007)

According to this book which I have and is the best golden book I own, no.
http://www.gold-rushgoldens.com/puppybook/index.html


----------



## SolidGold (Dec 29, 2007)

In my opinion I think your puppy should have a fresh supply of water available at all times. Especially now when it is hot outside. I don't think limiting his supply of water will help with the potty situation all that much. How old is your pup? Have you used a crate for him/her yet? I highly recommend crate training as this method trained my dog quickly. Dogs do not usually want to mess where they lay. You do have to make sure that the crate is sectioned off and not too big though. There should only be just enough room for them to turn around and lay down. My dog Murphy only peed in the house twice and never pooped inside. I think for the most part goldens are pretty smart and easy to train and I am sure it won't take yours too long. Good luck!


----------



## Cosi (May 22, 2008)

SolidGold said:


> In my opinion I think your puppy should have a fresh supply of water available at all times. Especially now when it is hot outside. I don't think limiting his supply of water will help with the potty situation all that much. How old is your pup? Have you used a crate for him/her yet? I highly recommend crate training as this method trained my dog quickly. Dogs do not usually want to mess where they lay. You do have to make sure that the crate is sectioned off and not too big though. There should only be just enough room for them to turn around and lay down. My dog Murphy only peed in the house twice and never pooped inside. I think for the most part goldens are pretty smart and easy to train and I am sure it won't take yours too long. Good luck!


I don't have him yet, not for a few weeks. I will use crate for sleeping. What do you mean by crate training? If you mean use it all day long, I would not be able to bear to keep him in it. When I can't keep an eye on him, I thought I would keep him in a pen type thing. More room than a crate. Again I am open for suggestions.


----------



## sonaliagrawal (Jun 18, 2008)

I am not a dog or puppy expert, but I still would never consider limiting his water supply. Imagine your water supply or your baby's water supply being limited!!


----------



## mdoats (Jun 7, 2007)

I would not limit your pup's water during the day. Especially in summer. I think it's fine and completely normal to pick it up after 7:00 at night and not put it down again until the next morning. Other than that, I'd make sure to always have a supply of fresh water down for him.

When Rookie was a pup I took him outside every 2 hours or if I saw him sniffing the ground. We didn't come back inside until he peed. If we were outside for 15 minutes and he didn't pee, he'd go in the crate and I'd take him out again 15 minutes later to try again. After he peed we would play in the house and he could roam a little bit, but after we played I'd pop him back in the crate until it was time to take him out again at the two hour mark.

It was my first experience with crate training, so it seemed like a lot of crate time to me, but Rookie was fine with it and he was potty trained relatively quickly.

Housebreaking your dog is exhausting work, but it really doesn't last forever. It just feels that way at times!


----------



## saileeny (May 13, 2008)

The previous posters have given you some great advice. We have had Baxter for almost 2 weeks now and at first I was bringing him out every 15-20 minutes. Now it is more like every 1 to 1 /12 hours. I make sure he has fresh water all day long and around 7 or 8 pm I take it away until the next morning.

As far as crate training goes, I understand that you wouldn't want your puppy in there all day. We put Baxter in his crate when one of us isn't watching him very closely (and in the crate all night long as well) At first he was in there quite often but only for short periods of time.(when I was in the shower or cooking supper, for example) Now that I am better at knowing his signs for having to pee he spends most of the day out of the crate. I only put him in there if we have to leave him alone in the house. 

Good Luck with your new puppy! This forum has been a lifesaver for me the past few weeks. Don't hesitate to ask if you have any other questions.

~Aileen


----------



## SolidGold (Dec 29, 2007)

Cosi said:


> I don't have him yet, not for a few weeks. I will use crate for sleeping. What do you mean by crate training? If you mean use it all day long, I would not be able to bear to keep him in it. When I can't keep an eye on him, I thought I would keep him in a pen type thing. More room than a crate. Again I am open for suggestions.


It is fine if you are there with him and are able to grab him quickly when he tries to pee. When they start to sniff and circle you know you need to get him outside. I don't think keeping him in a pen enclosure when you are unable to be with him will help with potty training. He will just go in the pen and not care, and I think it will be harder in the long run to train him if he does start to go indoors. If you use a crate he will be less likely to pee in it because he would have to sit in it. It doesn't hurt them to be in one and actually I think it helps them feel more safe and secure. I also recommend it for use at night especially when they are puppies because they can get into so much!


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

I would suggest having access to water at all times, but that doens't mean he drinks all he wants each time. Keep a limited amount in the bowl. Puppies generally know WHEN they need water, but aren't as good at knowing HOW MUCH so sometimes they'll power drink and consume more than they need. You can, however, pick up the water about an hour before you crate up the pup for the night. Especialy in the warm summer months, be sure your pup has access to fresh water. They can dehydrate quickly.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

You've gotten great advice! Crate training is wonderful if you can't be there and for over night. otherwise, I took my pups out about every hour or so and waited till they went. Then BIG EXCITED PRAISE!!!!!! GOOD BOY!!! (GIRL!)
Mine were house broken in 2 weeks or sure. Maybe shorter, can't remember for sure now but know it was very fast. I was surprised!
I would not limit water except till late evening.


----------

